# Decaf Recommendation Thread - 2019



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

What are your latest recommendations for decafs as of Jan 2019 onwards?

Blends or single origin beans?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Previously a member swore by Illy Decaf.

I'd also be interested in knowing of beans or blends known for their low caffeine content.


----------



## jellyarm (Oct 17, 2017)

Still like Rave's Swiss Water decaf.....


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

I found I quite liked the dark roast Mexican Mountatin Water decaf from Redber when I got it in a taster pack a while back.


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

jellyarm said:


> Still like Rave's Swiss Water decaf.....


Seconded. Bought some for my wife who is off caffeine and drank by mistake. Very nice!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Round Hill Caldona Colombia sugar cane decaf.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Cafe Imports (USA) are importing what they believe may be the first non Columbian EA decaf in the world from Peru. Ar present, no notification as to whether it will be sent to Cafe Imports Europe as well.

Here is the link:

https://www.cafeimports.com/north-america/blog/2019/03/22/the-decaf-dreams-are-made-of/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crankhouse, Colombia, La Plata, EA process.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My nomination for best value - Waitrose Peru Decaf beans. On offer at £2.62 a bag in my local. Can't beat that. Coffee is OK enough at that price.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've always had a problem with decaf Colombians - no matter where I've got them from. All of them always had a little decaf aftertaste that I can't describe.

Am fine with full caf Colombians so I know it's not me.

Decaf African in the other hand I can really get some acidity and flavours out - whether it's espresso or aeropress.

Anyone had the same problem?

Are the Colombians recommended on here comparable to a non decaf? I don't mean like for like but that general Colombian taste profile.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Are the Colombians recommended on here comparable to a non decaf? I don't mean like for like but that general Colombian taste profile.


Not sure what "Colombian taste profile is", but the Crankhouse La Plata is the least decaf tasting decaf I have tried for drip, I have enjoyed other Colombian EA decafs too, that will likely work better as French press & espresso (most seem to be on the darker side). I've had non-decaf beans I enjoyed less than these.

As for a decaf that can't be identified as decaf? It's a lot to ask?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Not sure what "Colombian taste profile is", but the Crankhouse La Plata is the least decaf tasting decaf I have tried for drip, I have enjoyed other Colombian EA decafs too, that will likely work better as French press & espresso (most seem to be on the darker side). I've had non-decaf beans I enjoyed less than these.
> 
> As for a decaf that can't be identified as decaf? It's a lot to ask?


Aye, it's a tall ask - though North Star huye mountain certainly fits that description


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Very recently tried Rave Swiss Water Decaf, Machina Excelso Decaf (Also Swiss Water), and Mexican Decaf from Salford Roasters. Liked all. Mostly was consumed as not very long black or in cafetiere.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Crankhouse, Colombia, La Plata, EA process.


Yep +1. A good coffee, full stop.


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

Beanedict said:


> Very recently tried Rave Swiss Water Decaf, Machina Excelso Decaf (Also Swiss Water), and Mexican Decaf from Salford Roasters. Liked all. Mostly was consumed as not very long black or in cafetiere.


What brew ratio did you use for the Rave Swiss Water Decaf? I feel like I've tried it so many different ways but can't get anything approaching nice, even with milk or cream. Seems to lack any sweetness at all. Might try it in a cafetiere and see what it's like.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm currently quite enjoying the Colonna Viani Swiss Water


----------

